# Sky tv



## jarnot1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have just been told that SKY tv has changed its satellite and parts Cyprus no longer receive all the programmes especially SKY Sports. Has anyone else been told this or is it a ploy to get me to buy a new system? Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

No it is true, Sky are using a new satellite that has a smaller footprint that does not reach Cyprus, it even affects Spain, Portugal as well. Google it and you will find loads of different posts relating to this topic.


New Astra 2F satellite


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

Many thanks for you quick response. Not good news. C'est la vie! Will now have to look for alternative.


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Hi,
You can get Sky in Cyprus and Sky Sports as well.... it is the 5 x terrestrial channels that can't be received now. If you have the large dish, 3.5 to 4.2 meters, then you can pick it up no problem. You do of course need a subscription as the 'Freeview' channels are no longer available.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It always amuses me that everyone with Sky seems to spend more time retuning, adjusting the hideous great dish and fiddling around to get it to work than they actually do watching it.

Is it worth it?

Pete


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Pete,

I have friends that have Sky, and the large dish, and they have never had to re-tune it or mess about with the dish. If the installer knows what he is doing then it is pretty much a 'fit and forget' thing. I guess there are different quality dishes and installers so perhaps that explains the problems some are having.

I remember from my RAF postings that if you can have 'normality' when you are away then it is a whole lot easier to settle in somewhere. For some that is 'Eastenders and Corry' and for some that would be hell... but each to their own I guess. 

I am somewhere in the middle as it happens but I do like to have 'proper' telly when I am out of the country.

Paul


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

Computer (connected to broadband ISP)+HDMI capable TV+HDMI cable+good (paid for (UK70)) VPN = UK TV (not Sky)+USA +Oz++.

Sorted.


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Patg said:


> Computer (connected to broadband ISP)+HDMI capable TV+HDMI cable+good (paid for (UK70)) VPN = UK TV (not Sky)+USA +Oz++.
> 
> Sorted.


Can you give more detail on this?


----------



## Foot Ball (May 8, 2013)

kempo23 said:


> Can you give more detail on this?


I have the same as pete


----------



## Foot Ball (May 8, 2013)

Foot Ball said:


> I have the same as pete


OOOOPs actually no not like pete because mine doesn't need dish , nor computer ......is just a router plug and play , tidy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have no problems with our sky programmes except when a storm is coming.
We do have alternatives though so never without something to watch


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

kempo23 said:


> Can you give more detail on this?


As I mentioned, I use a computer (in my case a laptop) to connect through a VPN (Virtual Private Network or Anonymous Proxy ) to disguise my current location i.e. Cyprus (it has also worked in Australia and Spain in the past) but you do need some form of Broadband. You can connect the computer to your TV by whatever compatible connections they have, HDMI is best for me.

Depending on the provider, you can pretend to be in the UK, USA or anywhere else in the world where they have servers located and for all intents and purposes your target site i.e. BBC, thinks you are in that Country.

You can find VPN providers on the internet (Google "VPN") that are either free or paid for, the free ones tend to come with usage (time) restrictions i.e. 20 minutes in any 24 hour period and are generally "loss leaders" to get you to pay for more time.

Paid for VPN's can, as in all things internet based, be good or bad, the fact that you are going through their servers leaves you open to being "spied" on (also applies to free providers of course), everywhere you go can be logged!

With me so far?

I have used the same VPN provider, on and off, for 4 years in Australia (touring using 3g broadband), in Spain (to watch NCIS on CBS TV as we had UK Freeview satellite TV) and of course here to watch Dr. Who on BBC iPlayer, yeah I know my tastes suck but each to there own!

As a bonus, trying to set up a new payee (to pay bills) on my internet banking only works if I am logged on as in the UK!

My VPN provider is called "Identity Cloaker" (IDC), rather than give you the WWW address, just input their name into your search engine (Google, whichever). You will find plenty of references including a free demo version (try before you buy!).

Adding "Voucher Code" to the end of your search phrase will lead you to further references for a 15% discount (and a review from 2011) on the annual fee (possible this no longer works but worth a try).

Clicking on their website actually gives you more information than I have (ask self: why do I bother?), they quote Euros 6.67 equivalent per week for an annual contract for 24/7 access (less possible 15% discount as above) or around Pounds 60 - 70 for the year.

I do recommend this provider and do not have any connection (except through using them) with IDC, I just know it works and trust them.

Incidentally, I have also set it up on both of our iPod's and my Nexus 7 (Android tablet) at no extra cost, still can't get it to work on my xBox 360 though!

Hope this helps?

Pat(rick)


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

Foot Ball said:


> OOOOPs actually no not like pete because mine doesn't need dish , nor computer ......is just a router plug and play , tidy


OK Footie, much interested, your turn to explain!

Pat


----------



## Foot Ball (May 8, 2013)

Patg said:


> OK Footie, much interested, your turn to explain!
> 
> Pat


Oh well I need internet so I have my local internet provider , and the thing I bought it online from an english company....was send to me by post ...I pay a 10 r a month .....it is a router very tiny , plugged it into ur tele ask for the wifi password...... in job done.....I have all channels....and when football is on I upgrade my subscription .....cause that's really my thing, but now for example I have downgraded and I only pay the 10 a month for the wife to see her coronation and all the rest.....

not much to say really ...for me it does the job clean and tidy ....no messing with the dish and links online


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Foot Ball said:


> Oh well I need internet so I have my local internet provider , and the thing I bought it online from an english company....was send to me by post ...I pay a 10 r a month .....it is a router very tiny , plugged it into ur tele ask for the wifi password...... in job done.....I have all channels....and when football is on I upgrade my subscription .....cause that's really my thing, but now for example I have downgraded and I only pay the 10 a month for the wife to see her coronation and all the rest.....
> 
> not much to say really ...for me it does the job clean and tidy ....no messing with the dish and links online


A router is a device that is most commonly used to interconnect computers on a small network to the internet.

The box you have is something else and it may be helpful for those interested in it as to who the supplier is and exactly what is provided.

Pete


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> A router is a device that is most commonly used to interconnect computers on a small network to the internet.
> 
> The box you have is something else and it may be helpful for those interested in it as to who the supplier is and exactly what is provided.
> 
> Pete


I assume that he is referring to a VPN capable router, this effectively does the job of the VPN inside the router therefore no need for external (on computer) services.

Cost from Pounds 99 upwards, you can find them on Amazon and on Google from local (Cyprus) suppliers. The local ones seem to be tied to a local ISP but I am not sure what the costs are over and above the initial router purchase.

Did, briefly, consider this option but decided I was happy with my present system, additional capital and ongoing costs were a major factor. Also not sure as to whether I could install IDC (Identity Cloaker) on them.

Another option is the new media streaming devices, Roku is one that comes to mind, they plug into the back of your TV (HDMI again) and allow your to surf the inernet on your TV. The main problem is that the one I looked at did not allow you to set up a private VPN so not much point.

For more info look on Amazon, go down to "What other people Bought" for more options or Google Roku.

Is everybody keeping up?

Pat


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Pat,

I think VPN capable routers merely allow you to set up the VPN addresses inside them. The VPN is still a separate entity. They allow permanent VPN access via the router for the whole network thus the VPN does not need to be set up on each machine.

I think one of the problems with some of these devices will be the connection to CYTA or Primetel if you use phone lines for broadband.

Both these companies lock their routers so you can't get access to setting up VPNs or proxies. They download data directly to the router to identify you to them. This method removes the need for users to ever setup the router and this "black box" approach eliminates the setup headaches for users and ISPs that occurs in the UK.

As a result of this you do not have the appropriate identity and password to access their connection on a third party router.

This is why these dedicated box systems require a their own provider to supply the TV and why the cost can be kept so high.

Pete


----------



## Foot Ball (May 8, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> A router is a device that is most commonly used to interconnect computers on a small network to the internet.
> 
> The box you have is something else and it may be helpful for those interested in it as to who the supplier is and exactly what is provided.
> 
> Pete


Pete for me is just like another router box next to my internet one.......and it does the job is like i said who wants to know more is easy just ask mel1987.....is from her i got it and i m delighted....I don't really care what s the name for it...... sorry


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Foot Ball said:


> Pete for me is just like another router box next to my internet one.......and it does the job is like i said who wants to know more is easy just ask mel1987.....is from her i got it and i m delighted....I don't really care what s the name for it...... sorry


No need to apologise, I was just trying to elicit more information for those of us who are interested.

Pete


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

This all looks a bit more complex and costly than it needs to be frankly! I use an app called FilmOn through my iPad. Free version available cross platform (that is, android, windows etc). You can upgrade for a small fee which gives you HD and no adverts. Not sure what cost is asI haven't bothered yet! I don't watch much TV!

Connection to TV via HDMI cable or as I do, use Apple TV box which also gives access on TV to everything on computer, videos, podcasts, blogs, etc - and hundreds of radio stations. No ongoing costs or subscriptions, just need a reasonable Internet connection (broadband) .

Hope this helps,

Regards, 
David


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just checked - cost is £10.49 month or£99.99per annulment which also gives an extra 160 hd channels on top of the regular ones, access to 20,000 videos on demand and their own exclusive TV channel! Doesn't' seem bad value if you like to watch the box.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

buster12 said:


> Just checked - cost is £10.49 month or£99.99per annulment which also gives an extra 160 hd channels on top of the regular ones, access to 20,000 videos on demand and their own exclusive TV channel! Doesn't' seem bad value if you like to watch the box.


Per annulment? Sorry I don't understand that


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh, I've just re read the post. You mean per annum I assume


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Per annulment? Sorry I don't understand that


Per annum! Pesky smart text systems.......


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

David

I guess the restriction with Filmon is it's only effectively UK Freeview, is that right?

We would be looking for something which gives us live UK football and access to Sky's channels such as Sky One etc.

Ian


----------



## lebesset (Dec 4, 2011)

don't understand this thread 
the only sky channel which has migrated to the new satellite with some of the freesat channels is sky news ...no great loss ; the rest of the sky channels have stayed exactly where they were

of course , in september , the rest of the freesat channels will migrate to a similar satellite to 2F so they will disappear as well , but no change for sky , at least for the moment , the satellites they are on will have to be renew sometime


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

Just been looking at "Filmon", very impressed.

All the mainstream UK channels appear to be there, live and for free!

Some other channels require a subscription.

There are apps for PC/Mac/iPod/Android.

Worth a look.

Thank you David, another area of entertainment made available!!


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Because ITV and BBC channels appear to be free on Filmon it would appear to be a rogue offering? I have used on occasions, to watch sports, Firstrowsports which rebroadcasts practically any live sport going on. If you can navigate around the initial flurry of commercials, you can get a remarkably good quality uninterupted reception. I'm not sure of the legality of this site, however?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

David, that's fine for live stuff but won't give you access to iPlayer and equivalent.

Pete


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> David, that's fine for live stuff but won't give you access to iPlayer and equivalent.
> 
> Pete


OK, I haven't looked very deeply into Filmon, just a cursory look but their is option to record programs, whether it is through their (paid) system or to your own disc I haven't looked at, it is Sunday after all!

Strangely, when I downloaded to my Nexus 7 it threw me out after 20 seconds or so because I refused to register but no such problem (yet) on Windows 7?

It is like so many things on the internet, useful to have but tomorrow somebody will come back with a better option!

I can suggest an alternative, if you don't need live feeds, "TV Portal" for Android has 1,000's of series, movies etc. and is again free; it even has the full series of "Band of Brothers" the epic HBO series directed by some of the best in the world!

This post must be heading for a "Sticky" as many people around the world are in the same situation, "how do we get the TV that we want where we are"!

I can say this after travelling for a year in South America followed by a year caravan touring in Australia and two years residence in Spain, followed by Cyprus (current) I never knew there was so much out there!

Please, everybody, keep tossing in new and exciting ways to see the world's TV.

Pat


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Patg said:


> OK, I haven't looked very deeply into Filmon, just a cursory look but their is option to record programs, whether it is through their (paid) system or to your own disc I haven't looked at, it is Sunday after all!
> 
> Strangely, when I downloaded to my Nexus 7 it threw me out after 20 seconds or so because I refused to register but no such problem (yet) on Windows 7?
> 
> ...


I gather from other sources that Filmon can become unreliable. A little while ago all BBC channels disappeared because, presumably, copyright laws are broken if you can receive many BBC programs is certain areas. This doesn't seem to be happening at the moment.

There are many TV relaying sites that come and go, presumably because their ISP is forced to shut them down, but most live TV is available somehow or other.

We find iPlayer invaluable as we can choose when to watch the programs and the problem of the 2 hour time difference when watching live can be overcome. This gives so much more flexibility than having to be there to "record" a live program.

You asked for other suggestions of how to see the world's TV so here are a few, I don't guarantee they will all work:

Watch Live Video

Watch Free Movies on iPhone, iPad, Android, Smart Phones or your PC

MyiPlayer.eu - Watch UK TV online abroad and watch US TV online, watch UK TV from abroad and watch US TV from abroad. Many more countries available.

FirstRow Live Football Stream | Watch Live Football Online | Live Soccer Stream

TykesTV.eu | Free Online Sports Streaming

USTREAM - You're On - Broadcast Live Streaming Video, Watch Online Events, Chat Live, send a Tweet, follow on Facebook, MySpace, record your Live Shows

Watch live TV channels broadcasting on the Internet.

viewtelly.com Watch UK TV Online FREE - Powered by OrangeEarth.com

The last one seemed to overcome the Filmon BBC withdrawal.

Pete

P.S. Believe it or not we watch very little TV !!!!!


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Pete, something to play with in the winter months perhaps!?

Like you, we watch very little TV, mainly CBS for NCIS and BBC for Question Time, we also have a Netflix account (through which we can access both the UK and USA versions), just in case we get bored with the weather!!

I actually remember our first TV set, 1956(?), BBC (only channel then) and ITV coming on line and my Dad tuning into "Rawhide" with a very young Clint Eastwood all in glorious black and white, they both closed around 11.00pm when the National Anthem was played, I know because my Sister and I slept in the living room and Mum and Dad would sit and watch to the end.

Things have changed a bit since then, let's not go back there!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Patg said:


> Thanks Pete, something to play with in the winter months perhaps!?
> 
> Like you, we watch very little TV, mainly CBS for NCIS and BBC for Question Time, we also have a Netflix account (through which we can access both the UK and USA versions), just in case we get bored with the weather!!
> 
> ...


I'm totally shocked. 

My Mum and Dad used to stand for the National anthem.










Pete


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I'm totally shocked.
> 
> My Mum and Dad used to stand for the National anthem.
> 
> ...


Did stand in the cinema, you didn't dare not to!

Trying to see the screen through the tobacco smoke (including my own) at the Saturday morning kids matinee after a two mile walk 'cause you didn't want to waste a penny on the bus fare!

Oh those were the days, true poverty, may they never come back.

Pat

Really going way off subject now


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> David, that's fine for live stuff but won't give you access to iPlayer and equivalent.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

Been off this thread for a little while but you are right, no iPlayer or the ITV player. Not sure how you get around this, as I haven't used either very much, but would certainly be useful out here at times. iPlayer won't let me play content from here so presumably need to look at one of the VPN options after all.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

buster12 said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Been off this thread for a little while but you are right, no iPlayer or the ITV player. Not sure how you get around this, as I haven't used either very much, but would certainly be useful out here at times. iPlayer won't let me play content from here so presumably need to look at one of the VPN options after all.


Yes, you'll need a VPN or you can try SafeIP - Free Anonymous Surfing and use one of the UK proxies.

Pete


----------

